# K2 Lien vs. Now Bindings



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Angry Snowboarder

I rode both K2's and nearly all the Now's.

No, they don't really feel similar. Both good bindings. I ride last years FS on my Lago Open Road.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Angry Snowboarder
> 
> I rode both K2's and nearly all the Now's.
> 
> No, they don't really feel similar. Both good bindings. I ride last years FS on my Lago Open Road.


How would you compare/contrast the tech? I've owned 3 pairs of Now bindings, but on paper that tripod tech sounds somewhat similar in the way it transfers toe/heel energy to the edges...


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Triple8Sol said:


> How would you compare/contrast the tech? I've owned 3 pairs of Now bindings, but on paper that tripod tech sounds somewhat similar in the way it transfers toe/heel energy to the edges...


I've been thinking about this as well. Haven't tried any Now-models, but I do get better edge energy / smoother turns on the Lien FS than I've gotten with say EST Malavitas or reflex Cartels. I wash out in icy-ish conditions easier on my Diodes than I do with last years Lien FS', so I'm tempted to try something like the Drives to swap for my Diodes.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nows frames have a physical pivot that redirects the effort you put into the binding so you're pulling up pn the disc and pushing down into the bushings.

Tripod frames are designed to flex around a mini-disc. Its a great feeling side to side but if you leave that flex unchecked front-to-back you get sloppy feeling response. The placement of the pods is designed to match the pressure zone under your heel and the two under the ball of your feet. They couldn't just drop the nylon frame material down as it would either hinder the side to side flex, or if it was small enough material likely just punch your topsheet. So they use urethane pods. The end goal is to functionally change the board/binding unit into boot/binding. As in you're no longer strapping onto the board via the bindings, but you boot and binding are working as one fluid natural unit on top of the board.

So, Now; micro movement front-back to direct energy towards the edges more effectively. Tripod; small movement around a mini-disc to make the boot and binding feel like one unit.

The only similarities are using urethane pods/bushing and movement. But how, and the intended feeling, are different.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Nows frames have a physical pivot that redirects the effort you put into the binding so you're pulling up pn the disc and pushing down into the bushings.
> 
> Tripod frames are designed to flex around a mini-disc. Its a great feeling side to side but if you leave that flex unchecked front-to-back you get sloppy feeling response. The placement of the pods is designed to match the pressure zone under your heel and the two under the ball of your feet. They couldn't just drop the nylon frame material down as it would either hinder the side to side flex, or if it was small enough material likely just punch your topsheet. So they use urethane pods. The end goal is to functionally change the board/binding unit into boot/binding. As in you're no longer strapping onto the board via the bindings, but you boot and binding are working as one fluid natural unit on top of the board.
> 
> ...


Yet the frame of the FS is a bit soft, so without the pads you do feel some of that rocking motion and have the feel of more pressure on edge, probably due to the smaller urethane pods. But I see the point! I always ride them without the pads. Great bindings. 

Nivek, do you think the Now tech, especially in something stiffer like the Drive, would give an advantage on ice in that it indeed directs more pressure/energy to edges, or would the difference be only minimal coming off Diodes, which already are pretty stiff and good with energy transfer? Thanks for any input!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I had a look at the FS yesterday and was surprised at how soft the highback is...which I think Nivek also pointed out in his AS review...very very soft...the flux tt I was comparing it to felt much stiffer which surprised me a lot.

Question - how does the union contact pro with its mini disk and surfy feel compare to tripod tech?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Basically the same theory, but I think k2s execution is superior.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the 2015 K2 lien AT and the Salomon hologram(same year) and i like the feel on the K2 better but hate their ankle strap. I took a closer look between the ankle strap between the two bindings and swap them. The ankle strap from the hologram was much better,comfortable and more secure on my foot. The tripod tech i like :wink: but i still love my flows:grin:


----------

